

Announcing SCXIB: Use Interface Builder to design SproutCore web applications - devinus
http://github.com/robiculous/scxib

======
devinus
I'm one of the authors. This is different from Cappuccino's nib2cib because
SCXIB writes the actual SproutCore JavaScript code that drives the UI.

~~~
tlrobinson
It's rather amusing the SproutCore community used to trash talk Cappuccino's
nib2cib, and now they have their own version.

There are benefits to serializing the object graph vs generating code, namely
that it's easier to open and edit using a tool like Atlas (and Greenhouse, or
whatever SproutCore's version is called).

------
some1else
This is very exciting. Following on GitHub & anxiously waiting for the demo
video to finish converting.

However, doesn't this go slightly against Jolley's idea[1] that the tools
should be free and available to everyone (including Linux and Windows users)?
I understand this is not the de-facto tool for SproutCore development, but do
you think that making an Interface Builder clone with SproutCore itself is a
viable option? It would have a lovely meta-feel to it, like the Rubinius Ruby
interpreter being written mostly in Ruby.

Neways, kudos for releasing the project. I'm going to try it later when I get
home.

[1] [http://blog.sproutcore.com/post/756343010/the-next-
revolutio...](http://blog.sproutcore.com/post/756343010/the-next-revolution)

~~~
devinus
There are now two ways to design SproutCore applications: Greenhouse and now
SCXIB. Greenhouse is exactly what you described--an entirely SproutCore-based
interface builder[1]. We created SCXIB to give developers more choice.

[1] [http://blog.sproutcore.com/post/535950751/introducing-
greenh...](http://blog.sproutcore.com/post/535950751/introducing-greenhouse)

~~~
some1else
Thanks :-)

